

Hitting the streets of NY for feedback - RyanLouHN
http://b4demo.com/addstartup/
Sometimes the most effective way to get feedback is to walk out of your building, go to places your users/customers would hang out and talk to them. That's what we plan to do April 7 - 11 in NYC, what do you guys think?
======
hercule
Very cool. Not in NY but curious to see how it turns out. Face-to-face is
definitely the best way to do an in-depth customer interview, if you can get
up the gumption.

One thing I like to do is visit coffeeshops (chains like Starbucks work best)
and target people who aren't in a rush or engrossed in work. Being friendly
and giving them a gift card (hence the chain coffee shop) for their time works
wonders.

------
RyanLouHN
Sometimes the best way for startups to get feedback is to walk out your
building, go to places your users/customers hang out and talk to them.

We think we should be doing that more and plan to get other startups to join
us in NYC 7-11 April. What do you guys think?

~~~
daegloe
Great idea! We do this quite regularly in the city. It does require some
hustling but has always been productive.

If you're targeting college kids, Washington Square Park is a gold mine
(especially when the weather is nice).

~~~
RyanLouHN
Awesome, will check that out! What's the best way to approach people that
worked for you?

